# Missing Posts?



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 1, 2002)

Have heard from a few folks that over the last few weeks there may have been some posts lost.

If you're missing any, please let me know aproximately when they "poofed" so I can look into it.

Thank you.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 21, 2002)

Several posts have been released from a cyberspace queue recently. If there are any others missing, please let Kaith know!


----------

